

ShowHN: Tandemio(24h hack), chatroulette for language learning. Comments,ideas? - razvvan
http://www.tandemio.com

======
packetbeats
I like the idea and could use the product, so I hope you continue working on
it after the 24h. Of course, the tricky part will be getting enough traction
that people can use the site as soon as they discover it. When I tried it,
there was only one other person "searching" and apparently not my language
combination.

~~~
razvvan
Yeah, this is a bit of a problem. I was thinking of adding a "suggested time"
in the hopes that the few people visiting are at least online at the same
time. I also added that notification by email if nobody found thing but I
don't really see it as being the right solution.

------
VaninaBotezatu
I think this is great idea. I also think that promoting it on students'
Facebook groups would be very effective. (I know that from my own experience-
this concept has been implemented by my host university to help Erasmus
students learn German/other languages and to help regular students learn
whichever language they wanted. And I know the program has been having a great
success. Lots of students were discussing on Facebook groups about this topic,
trying to find tandem partners after the deadline set for signing up for the
program. That's why I think you should take this approach to promoting this
platform)

------
miruna_popa
I really think this is a fun way of learning new languages, without all the
blablas and grammar. Although usefull, I'm kind of like a kid who wants
something here and now. The only difficulty from my point of view is bringing
enough people online at the same time, at least until it is popular enough.
Maybe some promoting (aka posting the link with a small description) on
university groups? Just a thought.

------
NKCSS
Not directly topical, but I'd recommend changing the typography/whitespace
usage of the landing page; it took me a few times where I needed to re-focus
to read what it said.

~~~
razvvan
The 24h limit kind of backed me into the lazy corner of using a default
bootstrap but I agree.

------
pourqoi
Hey! Like your idea... if Skype crashes I'll know where to go (as long as we
choose obscure enough languages)

~~~
razvvan
err... I took the languages list from a wikipedia page, not sure if it
includes ALL the obscure languages but I saw something about phoenician, so
I'm going to assume we have most of them covered. Problem is finding two
people that are interested in said obscure language.

~~~
michaelmior
I believe the OP was suggesting that two people could use the service as an
alternative to Skype if the two parties picked a very rare language such that
the odds are that they would be the only two.

------
ancu
The concept is nice. Just like that curly guy.

~~~
algiox
Thanks ;-)

------
razvvan
somebody just mailed me to ask we do a spinoff but with programming languages
:)

